# Manly dogs...



## jbab (Jun 12, 2013)

...that are small to medium sized, good for allergy sufferers, smart, easy to train, good with people, and that won't make their owner look effeminate. Is there such a thing? After research, my favorites are border terriers and miniature poodles (without the stupid froo froo show cut). What do you guys think?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 12, 2013)

Bichon Frise is a great breed that is hypoallergenic. Sure, they may be little white puffballs but as long as you don't give them that stupid traditional haircut that they have...you will be ok.

I have had two bichons thus far and still feel secure in my masculinity  My current one is about as manly as you can get and gives no ....s if it is raining, snowing, storming, etc.


----------



## vilk (Jun 12, 2013)

Small dogs are not manly. Miniature poodle? Seriously?

I mean, get whatever kind if dog you want they can all be great pets and great friends... Maybe personality-wise there are *manly* dogs of any breed... But in terms of looks? I think you can go ahead and stop trying to convince yourself that a mini poodle fits the average image of a 'manly dog'.

For a medium manly trainable dog probably... Bulldog?? Maybe a beagle? I love beagles. Beagles aren't girly are they?


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2013)

...... a freaking pug


----------



## jbab (Jun 12, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Small dogs are not manly. Miniature poodle? Seriously?
> 
> I mean, get whatever kind if dog you want they can all be great pets and great friends... Maybe personality-wise there are *manly* dogs of any breed... But in terms of looks? I think you can go ahead and stop trying to convince yourself that a mini poodle fits the average image of a 'manly dog'.
> 
> For a medium manly trainable dog probably... Bulldog?? Maybe a beagle? I love beagles. Beagles aren't girly are they?



Bulldogs and beagles aren't great for allergies though... And what I really mean by manly is that people won't assume that I'm either gay or walking my girlfriend's dog . However, I know a guy who owns a Shih Tzu and that thing is a chick magnet!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 12, 2013)

I just don't get the whole idea of a "manly dog". Who gives a flying .... if you are walking a so-called "not manly" dog around. If you like the dog, it makes you happy, and it behaves well, then what is the problem? I just think people can be a bit insecure when it comes to dog breeds and how they look/how the dog makes them look.

It is better to have a dog that has the charateristics and traits you are looking for than to have a dog just because it looks "manly"


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2013)

a shar pei!







look at it! it just oozes manliness


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 12, 2013)

define "medium". 

Weimeraners are super smart, shorthaired and oh-so-pleasant to chill with.

I prefer the 'blues' myself but I've also seen some really gorgeous browns. I may be biased since my girl is a blue ....

https://www.google.ca/search?q=weim...Q&biw=1192&bih=963&sei=v5i4UfffBaGriAKj1oGADw


----------



## jbab (Jun 12, 2013)

^ I would say up to 45-50 pounds


----------



## MikeH (Jun 12, 2013)

Who cares about your dog making you look masculine? Are you seriously that afraid that people don't find you "manly" that you have to rely on another living being to do so? I have a teacup Chihuahua and a pug. Not once did I ever consider my image to be a factor in my decision. I take them out in public with me all the time. Besides, rough and tough looking dogs scare women away. Bitches love cute dogs. No pun intended. Long story short, get a dog with a good personality that you want to keep around for 10-15 years. They're companions. Not accessories to mask your insecurities.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell I cut grass for a living, go hunting, fishing, shooting, drive a pickup truck, listen to and play death and thrash metal...

And I LOVE Pomeranians!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 12, 2013)

If you'd consider 50-60 lbs, I'd say pitbull all day long. I have a pit/boxer mix, she's about 55 lbs and sweet as honey. She's super friendly, obedient and well-trained. I can set her food down in front of her and she'll just sit there staring at me until I tell her she's allowed to eat. My mom's allergic to dogs, and the couple times I've brought her over for holidays and stuff, she's never had a reaction, so I guess the short hair helps with that. I doubt I'll ever own another breed.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 12, 2013)

Huskies are generally classified as medium-sized, because their average weight is 35-50 pounds. They are fairly tall and appear large, but a lot of that volume is just an illusion of fur.






For some allergies, they are great. Their skin does not create the same oils that most dogs do, so they don't have the typical dog smell, and people who are allergic to that generally get along well with huskies. They do have a lot of fur, and they blow the soft white downy undercoat twice yearly. So they leave a lot of fur around, so if it's a pet dander allergy, probably best to steer clear.

They are quiet in that they rarely bark, but some of them can be pretty vocal with howling. They are generally trainable to stay quiet though.

They aren't particularly loyal in the sense that the dog won't be very interested in pleasing you with obedience. But they are loyal in that they are generally monogamous, really bonding with just one person, sometimes for life. They are very friendly and affectionate, and good with children. They are friendly with strange humans, but generally not so with strange dogs.

A husky will make you work. They are headstrong dogs, so training them takes dedication, time, and consistency. But the payoff is worth the trouble, I think.


----------



## CrashRG (Jun 12, 2013)

I love pugs and have had 2. Currently my wife and I have a jet black Pomeranian, that was purchased for her 4 years ago. The dog has attached itself to me, and I don't care that Eva isn't a "manly" dog. I'm 6'0, 225 and have been told I can be somewhat intimidating looking, and I walk that 4.5 lb fur-ball without a care. She's a damn good dog.

Bottom line, get whatever dog you like, and what personally works for you. Do not - DO NOT - buy a dog just based on the "manly-ness" of the breed. I would say that would be a big mistake. Dogs are NOT a "status booster", I don't give a flying .... what anyone says.

Here's a pic of the fur-ball and my daughter on a road trip recently. Eva's great with kids, hell, they even nap together all the time.


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 12, 2013)

Border Collies, man. Seriously intelligent & loyal dogs, and cute as shit, especially as puppies. This is mine giving my nephew and my bro's GF a cuddle 






She's super loyal to my dad, though. He was in the hospital for 5/6 days earlier this month, and when he got home, she wouldn't leave his side for hours


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 12, 2013)

Border Collies are my personal favorite, albeit I love poms, huskies and German Shepherds as well. I absolutely love my boy Rebel


----------



## jbab (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys . I've been considering the poodle the most so far. They are really smart dogs, fun to be around, and they're good in social situations. And as far as allergies go, my ex-gf had one (a standard) and I didn't get any reaction from him. My only concern is the amount of grooming they require (which is partly why I want to go with the miniature). Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 12, 2013)

jbab said:


> Thanks for the replies guys . I've been considering the poodle the most so far. They are really smart dogs, fun to be around, and they're good in social situations. And as far as allergies go, my ex-gf had one (a standard) and I didn't get any reaction from him. My only concern is the amount of grooming they require (which is partly why I want to go with the miniature). Keep the suggestions going!



Miniature poodle is a pretty good route to go


----------



## Lungo (Jun 12, 2013)

Poodles are usually very smart dogs. We had a mini and a toy when I was growing up. 

Don't get caught up in the "manly" dog breed BS. Our toy poodle was tough as nails. You don't have to have them groomed like a show dog either. Let their hair grow long in the winter and get it buzzed off in the summer.

Another option is a Labradoodle. Not all of them are going to be hypoallergenic and the traits they take from parents are unpredictible, but from what I have heard they are typically very good dogs.


----------



## jbab (Jun 12, 2013)

How did the miniature and the toy compare height wise? From the pictures I saw, it seems like the miniature would be roughly knee height, and the toy mid-calf?


----------



## Lungo (Jun 12, 2013)

jbab said:


> How did the miniature and the toy compare height wise? From the pictures I saw, it seems like the miniature would be roughly knee height, and the toy mid-calf?


 
That's a pretty good estimation of how tall they will be. The miniature poodle we had was about 25 pounds I believe. The toy was about half the size.


----------



## sage (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm a rat terrier guy. Here is Princess Slaya. 





She is 11 pounds of awesome. Yeah, she looks like a gerbil on a string when I'm walking her, but everybody loves her. She's also secure enough in her sexuality to promote gay rights.


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a real manly dog:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2013)

Two words: Husky. Pomeranian.

Boom:


----------



## User Name (Jun 12, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Two words: Husky. Pomeranian.
> 
> Boom:


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2013)

Husky Corgi combo /thread


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jun 12, 2013)

You might like a basenji, if you can handle a territorial nutjob. And that's also assuming you can keep it active and more importantly, entertained. If they get bored, they find things to do. Like destroy things. They're really good for people with allergies and are smart, but you might run into trouble with the whole people thing. They're known to be challenge to train, but it's not impossible. They also yodel.


----------



## jbab (Jun 13, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Husky Corgi combo /thread



I love corgis! It's a shame they shed so much


----------



## Bammbamm (Jun 13, 2013)

The Presa Canario.
Family friendly, highly loyal and trainable.
I pity anyone who messes with your family of you get one.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Jun 13, 2013)

Ovarcharka "Russian bear hunting dog" 200+ pounds of the manliest dog ever. It was bred to kill wolves and bears how sick is that?


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 13, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Hell I cut grass for a living, go hunting, fishing, shooting, drive a pickup truck, listen to and play death and thrash metal...
> 
> And I LOVE Pomeranians!




Me too! People think I'm crazy for loving those tiny little spitfires, but they're my favorite! And if anyone thinks they're not manly, I'll just tell them I don't sweat it because I have a reeeeeeeally big penis, and don't have to compensate with a big dog. BOOYAH!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 13, 2013)

Komondors and related dogs are pretty chill and super cool. They can get big-ish, but they're not a handful. They make for cool album artwork, too.


----------



## viesczy (Jun 14, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> If you'd consider 50-60 lbs, I'd say pitbull all day long. I have a pit/boxer mix, she's about 55 lbs and sweet as honey. She's super friendly, obedient and well-trained. I can set her food down in front of her and she'll just sit there staring at me until I tell her she's allowed to eat. My mom's allergic to dogs, and the couple times I've brought her over for holidays and stuff, she's never had a reaction, so I guess the short hair helps with that. I doubt I'll ever own another breed.



That's a great looking girl! I completely LOVE brindle!

To the OP, if I was looking for a medium sized dog I would go American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier or Staffordshire Bull Terrier. All are medium sized, all are awesome dogs with a huge drive to please, huge drive to learn, and a huge level of tolerance. 

Any detractors of the APBT type dogs will surely point out some event in the news, but that is an aberrance rather than the norm and what makes it "news". If every news story was indicative of the "qualities" of a particular thing, all stereotypes would be true. 

Derek


----------



## McBonez (Jun 14, 2013)

jbab said:


> Bulldogs and beagles aren't great for allergies though... And what I really mean by manly is that people won't assume that I'm either gay or walking my girlfriend's dog . However, I know a guy who owns a Shih Tzu and that thing is a chick magnet!



Not to mention extremely stubborn and difficult to train.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 14, 2013)

Im going to say collie as well.

Even a Rotti x Collie.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 15, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Husky Corgi combo /thread


AAAAHHHH OH MY GOD I WANT IT

@ OP: I remember having a discussion about this with a friend who wanted a hypoallergenic, low maintenance, easy to train, intelligent, obedient dog. The fact of the matter is, NO SUCH BREED EXISTS. Some of those criteria are in direct opposition to one another. And only _one _of those criteria is semi-guaranteeable, and that's the hypoallergenic thing. And some NOT ALL dogs that are "marketed" as hypoallergenic are that way for everyone. It depends what you're actually allergic to ON the animal. For most people it's dander (skin flakes) but others, it's fur.

So, if you're thinking more about a poodle than anything right now, I'd read up on it first. Make sure you know everything there is to know about that breed before you commit to it. You need to know what you can "get" from the dog, but also what you can realistically "give" to it. If the dog is in an ideal living situation, with a dedicated and committed owner, training will be that much easier, and everyone can be happy. There are way too many mismatched dogs/owners in this world, we don't need more. It makes everyone pissed off - including me, as the neighbour next door, hearing "BARK BARK BARK" and "SHUT UP!" all freaking day... 



> The more intelligent a dog is, the more it needs its mind occupied. This breed cannot live outside in a kennel. It needs to be part of the family. It can be high-strung if not given the proper type and amount of exercise. Do not allow this dog to develop Small Dog Syndrome, where the dog is led to believe it is alpha over humans. It can cause the dog to become sensitive and nervous, and not very trustworthy with children and possibly strangers, along with many other behavior issues.


sauce: Miniature Poodle Information and Pictures, Miniature Poodles, Mini Poodle, Mini Poodles


----------



## Bodes (Jun 15, 2013)

I got one black and one white Poodle X Bichon Frei dogs. They are fvcking awesome!I wish the missus didn't buy fluorescent pink lead for them, but meh!

I always get comments on how cool they are.

They run like buggery at the park, come back when called and then come home and lie next to you while watching TV! So the best of all worlds. 

JUST DON'T LET THEM CUT WHERE THEY PUT BOWS IN THEIR HAIR!


----------

